# Working in a group at a community college sucks *** rant



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe I'm just a little too serious but what I hate most about working in groups in college is how many students don't just give a **** about things, even the fact that my grade is partially dependent on their work. Hey asswipe, I plan to go to nursing school and it is impacted; meaning, it is absolutely essential for me to get an A in ALL of my classes. But hey, should I just say **** this and let my teammates do whatever they want and we all ended up getting a low grade because I didn't step up and tell them they aren't contributing and understanding the project?? But most of all, I know and understand that to succeed in a group, I try to communicate and put effort into contributing as much as I can, going beyond just doing my part but why is it that other people think of themselves first and put other people as second in life?? Your actions are affecting other people; TAKE RESPONSIBILITY.

So what I've encountered so far in this one general education class; it's a speaking class too!! omg

First group with 2 other people:
- Guy A only did the introduction and helped with the power point and that was it; "sorry guys, I have to go early today; it's okay, we don't need to meet up again. We can just text/chat online....Sorry, I didn't have time to do my part. It's okay, we can wing it." Ends up speaking 2 minutes out of the 12 minute speech. What the ****. Why are you even in college if you don't care!?!? Never saw him again after that speech; he disappeared. 
- The other was a grandma who didn't understand English, didn't know how to use the computer, and was content as long as she receives her C; "Hey, as long as I pass this course, I can get a raise at my job!" Repeat to me about how she's so bad with the computer and that she's failing the online tests because she's unable to read the textbook 5x. 

Then, a group with 3 other people :
- Grandma #2: YOU are doing the sexuality and gender. (Me: what. No. I'm doing fashion?? Everyone agreed to that last week.) Three days later, sends me an email saying, "So here's my introduction.... -so now, my teammates will discuss to you about Goth gender/sexuality, goth religion, and socio-economic aspects.-" *FACEPALM*
- Girl A: "I'm gonna try my best you guys; oh how am I going to find time but I will find time. You know I have a full time job. I'm a mother of two little boys. I also take classes on the side. But I'll try my best to research and get the information to you." Repeat 10x. "I'll get to you Sunday." No email. "Sorry, I'm really busy; I'll get you the information Monday." No email. "I am drained today, I'll send you the information Tuesday." Day before speech: "SOrry!! I only have one resource. I couldn't find another one." Girl, don't waste my time. If you're too busy, drop the ****in class and stop making other people's grades suffer. What? You're busy? I work full time too, I dance on the side, I study my *** off too, and like you, I have a life of my own BUT, I DO NOT ever let my teammates down; you ain't special so stop ****ing making excuses about why you can't do your part and then later call me controlling because I keep emailing you, asking for your information THAT YOU PROMISED THREE DAYS BEFORE. 
- Guy J: I get the silent treatment from him until the week before the speech. Did not adhere to the assignment task; just didn't give a ****. "I am really good at speeches you guys; I talk like I know it so don't worry; I can BS my way through any speech and still look good." Hey jackass, yes, you are awesome but I have slight SA and I need PRACTICE. This is a group effort so at least research properly and work WITH the group. 


____________
Yes, I am bitter. END RANT. I'm gonna go punch the wall and repeat to myself over and over again about why I am in college again. Happy thoughts... happy thoughtssss...


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh my god >_< 
I am SO sorry you had that terrible experience.

I recently had a group project too (just a very simple presentation), and luckily my group was involved and helpful (except this one kid, he mostly just sat there >_<)

I, too HATE when people say "Let's just wing it!" (Okay, so the only time this happened was in a high school cooking class...I like to have everything planned out!!)

A different group in my class had that "just wing it" attitude (or at least one guy did, he was the most confident-sounding guy in the group :?). Their presentation was missing quite a few parts....

I think my group worked so well together because the class was separated by our personality types, and my group was the organized, following directions-type of personality (whew! :b)

Ahh, your story makes me nervous about future group projects, that really sounds terrible >_<

How did your presentation go? Did you have to speak the majority of time?

And would the professor care if you spoke up about your group's lack of participation? For my presentation, we got 20/20 points for the presentation, and 5 extra points for each person's participation (by anonymous ranking of each member's participation) It's really unfair that your group-mates would get the good grade for YOUR work.

I hope you can take comfort in the fact that those people probably won't be getting very far in life with that kind of attitude.

:squeeze

PS: I'm in a community college too


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

As someone who works 2 jobs, I can understand why they don't have the time. I'm also in community college and I've had to skip class because I had no choice but to go in to work.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Be brutally honest with them. Tell them it's TEAMWORK not, 'oh-she'll-pick-up-my-slack' work. Confront your instructor and inform them that your team members have been acting douchey as hell. When you let them pass once, it's gonna give them to incentive to continue being uncooperative. Being stuck with all the work is no fun omg if it's possible, ask your instructor if they can grade the portion you done considering your lame team mates. Hope it goes well!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> As someone who works 2 jobs, I can understand why they don't have the time. I'm also in community college and I've had to skip class because I had no choice but to go in to work.


Are you a full-time student? o_o


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Are you a full-time student? o_o


God no. Part time and unofficially part-part time.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Good luck with nursing school


----------

